

The Dark Side of Start-up Culture: if you can't go big, you can just go home - itsybaev
http://www.inc.com/erik-sherman/the-dark-side-of-entrepreneurship.html

======
orionblastar
There needs to be better mental health programs for startups to prevent this.
There also needs to be business management training to avoid problems and find
the right way to run a business.

Too often startups try to be the next billion dollar industry, the next
Facebook, Zappos, Apple, Google. It isn't always possible. Just have a passion
for what you do and do it the best way that you can. If you make mistakes
admit to them and learn from them, even ask for help with them.

I have a mental illness and I've known mentally ill people who bottled stuff
up until they killed themselves. Don't bottle stuff up, deal with it and seek
professional help. If you have to ask if you need to see a doctor, you most
likely do.

